# Which Stihl Trimmer Head ?



## WesternSaw (Mar 12, 2017)

I have the KM90R Kombi unit , I was wondering which Stihl nylon line trimmer head you use ? How is it for respooling line ? I find the one I'm using is a pain to respool. If you don't carefully wrap the line on it binds on the rest of the line and won't advance line . Has upper and lower sections for wrapping the line on .095 line diameter I think.

Would like to know what your using ?
Thanks
WesternStar


----------



## ANewSawyer (Mar 12, 2017)

I think this is what you want, http://www.homedepot.com/p/ECHO-Speed-Feed-400-Universal-Trimmer-Head-99944200907/204159249
This is what I use, Echo or Shindaiwa Speed Feed Head. Actually I use the larger version. You can get if from most Echo/Shindaiwa Dealers or some Home Depots. But make sure it is the universal version, as it comes with a green (I think) nut that will fit the Stihl output shaft. There is a chart telling you which nut to use in the package. There are Echo/Shindaiwa specific packages. There are three models that I know of, 375, 400 and 450. I can't quite keep them straight but I think you want is either the 375 or 400. I use the 450 on my KM-130 because I can run 0.130 line.


----------



## GlynnC (Mar 13, 2017)

ANewSawyer said:


> I think this is what you want, http://www.homedepot.com/p/ECHO-Speed-Feed-400-Universal-Trimmer-Head-99944200907/204159249
> This is what I use, Echo or Shindaiwa Speed Feed Head. Actually I use the larger version. You can get if from most Echo/Shindaiwa Dealers or some Home Depots. But make sure it is the universal version, as it comes with a green (I think) nut that will fit the Stihl output shaft. There is a chart telling you which nut to use in the package. There are Echo/Shindaiwa specific packages. There are three models that I know of, 375, 400 and 450. I can't quite keep them straight but I think you want is either the 375 or 400. I use the 450 on my KM-130 because I can run 0.130 line.



This is the head that all the commercial mowers in this area are using--easy to load, feeds good! I personally like the SpeedFeed 400--just a little smaller and lighter than the 450.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Mar 13, 2017)

For a regular ~25cc trimmer, yes, I would go with the 400. I thought that was the one I linked to.


----------



## WesternSaw (Mar 18, 2017)

Thanks Fellas !
WesternSaw


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Apr 3, 2017)

Speed feeds are very good, I like the Husqvarna T-35 heads better though. Get em for around $20 off e-bay. They feed flawlessly, re-spool easily, and hold more line that any other head I've found. Only issue is they do wear out, especially the blue tap button. If you have your trimming black belt, and can tap gently at reduced throttle on soft grass, they last me two seasons of commercial use. A ham fisted newb can wear one out in a couple days. Cheap and easy to replace though. And nothing beats having 28 feet of .095 line spoiled up. Speed feed 400 hold about 15 feet. 

And WHY, or how do trimmers always run out of string as far from the truck as possible? Always seem to run out in the farthest corner, at the bottom of the hill?

If you go with the speed feed, just learn to keep a few feet of line in you pocket while you trim for when it runs out. Both heads are much better than what Stihl has to offer.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Apr 3, 2017)

I, personally, prefer the speed feed head over the husqvarna t-35. I can get 20 ish feet in my speed feed. Give or take a couple feet. However, I am not commercial, just a guy doing his own lawn. But I agree that speed feed or T-35 beats a Stihl head.


----------



## WesternSaw (Apr 3, 2017)

Thanks Fellas for your input !
WesternSaw


----------

